# Tekin RS/RS Pro on 1s lipo Discussion Q&A



## TekinTeamMgr (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

Time to start talking about 1s and the Tekin RS esc. Currently the setup we're recomending is to use a Booster or reciever pack and leave our red wire in and the esc switch in the off position. This provides full power from the battery at all times, but de-activates the lipo cutoff. 

Run time isn't an issue with this for 8 minute racing. If you've driven one of these you can go around 12 minutes or more and you can tell when the pack goes flat indicating it's time to stop. 

We're working on a 1s profile that can be used which will allow the same setup as above only keep the esc switch in the on position allowing the 1s voltage cut off to be used.

The team has tested this setup with great results. If you have any questions or are looking for setup help feel free to ask.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

just got my RS today, getting the booster next week, im hoping by next saturday i can get a good assessment on the Speedo and provide some feedback!!!


----------



## DICKJ45 (Apr 25, 2003)

Is the new software for 1 cell lipo available yet ? 

Dick J


----------



## TekinTeamMgr (Sep 8, 2008)

The team is testing some 194 software that has better low voltage operation. There will be a public release soon with the improvements as well.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Is that(194) also focused on 4cell......Will it be benificial to 2s lipo users?


----------

